# Hammering issue w/ Slaon HEU



## PRDPLMR (Oct 21, 2009)

Has anyone had issues with the High Efficency Urinal causing hammering...we never had any issues with hammering till we decided to go to the HEU...since going green is the thing now...we even installed a larger Shock arrestor to see if that woud help but it didn't.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

PRDPLMR said:


> Has anyone had issues with the High Efficency Urinal causing hammering...we never had and issues with hammering till we decided to go to the HEU...since going green is the thing now...we even installed a larger Shock arrestor to see if that woud help but it didn't.


Protech will have a answer we he gets here...


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

i don't know about this one. I don't know everything.

I'll an intro and some background information on the installation to help out.

type of pipes?


----------



## PRDPLMR (Oct 21, 2009)

Pipes are copper and let me tell you they are strapped tight...basically we are trying this new 1 pint per flush urinal in or office because we are now going to start spec-ing it out on our design and build jobs...we removed the old urinal and replaced it with the new Sloan HEU..I wanna say i'm about 92% sure it has to do with the diaghram in the valve...what do yall think? it never hammered with the traditional flush valve we had before


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Manual royal or electronic?..Solid hammer or chatter? If it is chatter probably defective parts.


----------



## PRDPLMR (Oct 21, 2009)

It's more of a chatter and its a Sloan Solis


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

What is your water pressure?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

PRDPLMR said:


> It's more of a chatter and its a Sloan Solis


Defective internal part. It looks like a rebuild kit will cure it.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I agree with rick. Flush the lines well too


----------



## Rhitchcock (Aug 25, 2009)

I had this problem with some of the standard flush valves and we tried everything and could not figure it out. Our sloan rep suggested a prv on the bathroom and that solved it. turned out the water pressure was up around 95psi and it was causing the diaphram to flutter and cause the hammer. just my 2 cents.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Rhitchcock said:


> I had this problem with some of the standard flush valves and we tried everything and could not figure it out. Our sloan rep suggested a prv on the bathroom and that solved it. turned out the water pressure was up around 95psi and it was causing the diaphram to flutter and cause the hammer. just my 2 cents.


That would be wise to check. We run up to 135 psi here and most don't have prv. Hit the handle and it will blow you and the skid marks clean off the toilet....


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I had this problem in the past, I called Sloan, they said some defective diaphrams went out.

Changed them and they worked fine.


----------



## PRDPLMR (Oct 21, 2009)

Yeah.. i had called Sloan and that's pretty much what they told me we are calling out our rep to bring us the replacement...thanks for all yalls input..


----------

